

Posterous Migration Guide: All known importers compared - garry
http://blog.posthaven.com/the-posterous-migration-guide

======
Samuel_Michon
Sadly, a lot of the Posterous content will go down with the site on April
30th. Please consider helping out ArchiveTeam to save it. It takes very little
bandwidth to make a difference.

[http://jacquesmattheij.com/come-help-save-posterous-from-
obl...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/come-help-save-posterous-from-oblivion)

~~~
NoahTheDuke
Is there a way to know how much is left?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
So far, out of 9.8 million sites, 1.85 million have been archived.

More info: <http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=Posterous>

~~~
DoubleMalt
I wonder if it would be possible to use digital ocean as an ip pool. Create
droplet, start warrior, if your banned kill droplet and create new one.
thinking about writing a sunzi script.

~~~
Cameron_D
That is possible (we had several people using Amazon instances to do it),
however the main tracker that usernames get pulled from only hands out users
at a limited rate (to prevent us taking down the entire site again)

------
rdl
It's pretty awesome of Garry to think of his users and present all the
alternatives, rather than just thinking of his own interests in promoting just
Posthaven. Ironically this makes Posthaven and even better option.

~~~
niggler
"present all the alternatives"

Invariably those comparisons will be framed in a way that makes the product
(in this case Posthaven) look good.

~~~
garry
This is about facts. Either things work or they don't. If I'm wrong, let me
know. garry@posthaven.com

~~~
Terretta
Facts: I imported a dozen blogs with a couple thousand entries and all manner
of media embeds. Only took a few clicks and 20 mins; everything worked. I've
also emailed with questions about plans, and received prompt personal and
fully informative replies.

I had tried WP, Tumblr, and had started to fool with Jekyll when my posthaven
invite came through. If you have better things to do with your time than
fiddle with blog hosting, this migration is the way to go.

// Tip: Don't pre configure any blogs, just run the import which sets them up
for you.

------
jroes
Some folks are also working on a jekyll import here:

<https://github.com/jekyll/jekyll-import/pull/12>

~~~
nitrogen
I guess I should upload my script that does this with Octopress, and would
probably work with Jekyll... Done:
<https://gist.github.com/nitrogenlogic/5200766>

------
joelrunyon
One question Garry, what are the export options from posthaven? (in case we
switch and then something terrible happens to posthaven).

~~~
garry
We'll write exporters the way Posterous did. Ideally we would work out some
way where exporters wouldn't be necessary, e.g. the data appears in some
perfect for elsewhere, intact, with the same URL.

~~~
joelrunyon
One more question: when is the post by email function going to be live?

------
garry
I only tried all the ones I knew about. If there are others, let me know.

~~~
Isofarro
Perch: [http://grabaperch.com/blog/archive/posterous-import-for-
perc...](http://grabaperch.com/blog/archive/posterous-import-for-perch-blog-
and-ways-to-enhance-your-listings)

------
spacemanaki
Will Posthaven's importer retain the source of Markdown-based posts? The
little bit of blogging I did using Posterous was almost all in Markdown, and
when I found out that it wasn't possible to pull the original Markdown using
the Posterous API I was pretty bummed out. (although in the end Pandoc did a
mostly complete job converting it back) Maybe Posthaven has more access than
Joe the API user? The source Markdown exists somewhere in their DB since you
can go back and edit it on the site, but I couldn't find any way to get at it
via the API. Frankly, if it doesn't retain it (understandable, given
Posterous's API) I wouldn't call it 100% lossless.

This is one of the bigger reasons I'd be pretty wary of managed blogs again,
although I guess I'm probably not the target audience for them since among the
alternatives I'm thinking about is a few Emacs Lisp functions calling Org
mode, which I admit is a little fringe.

------
blahbap
A warning about the Posterous backup to Wordpress import option - it does not
support Unicode. In my Norwegian posts, all foreign characters were exported
as "??" in the XML. If Posthaven handles Unicode they'll definetely get my
money.

~~~
garry
We absolutely do.

~~~
blahbap
Great, thanks for that speedy reply :)

------
SkyMarshal
I took this opportunity to download my Posterous posts, cull the signal,
create an Octopress blog, and repost the non-culled posts there.

Was a PITA, took most of a weekend, but left me with a blog more under my
control and composed of standardized markup. Don't think I'll be going the
blog-as-a-service route again anytime soon.

My thanks and gratitude to @imathis, @mojombo, & co. for Octopress, along with
everyone else making similar static site/blog generators.

~~~
SkyMarshal
er, cull the noise.

------
webology
I think Garry is being pretty genuine here. I suspect some of the snark on
this post stems from Posterous's overly aggressive marketing campaign from a
few years back which started off here: <http://blog.posterous.com/make-the-
switch-to-posterous>

------
hamoid
I created a Python migration tool for Wintersmith (nodejs based static
blogging): <https://github.com/hamoid/Posterous-to-Wintersmith> Maybe the code
can serve as an example for other migrations.

------
benatkin
> Posthaven is the only place you can save your data safely.

This is false. You can also take the archive you downloaded from Posterous and
save it to DropBox, and it will be on both DropBox and your computer's DropBox
folder.

------
r0s
I'd really like a Drupal migration path.

------
jwmoz
This is one of those things I know I need to do, but can't help thinking, 'oh
ffs'.

------
mbs348
nice to see garry taking care of his users. <3

